# zfs drive keeps failing after physical replaced.



## milandred (Sep 22, 2012)

I have successfully follow this link to replace a supposedly bad drive.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=14097

But my systems keeps telling me I have still hard errors on disk2.

/var/log/messages.

```
Sep 22 01:29:40 san1 hastd[2254]: [disk2] (primary) Local request failed (Input/output error): WRITE(517120, 1024).
Sep 22 01:29:40 san1 hastd[2254]: [disk2] (primary) Local request failed (Input/output error): WRITE(999653106688, 1024).
Sep 22 01:29:40 san1 hastd[2254]: [disk2] (primary) Local request failed (Input/output error): WRITE(999653368832, 1024).
Sep 22 01:41:30 san1 kernel: mfid2: hard error cmd=write 1029621245-1029621246
```


```
[root@san1 /var/log]# zpool status
  pool: tank
 state: ONLINE
 scan: resilvered 2.49M in 0h2m with 0 errors on Sat Sep 22 01:03:13 2012
config:

        NAME             STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        tank             ONLINE       0     0     0
          raidz1-0       ONLINE       0     0     0
            hast/disk1   ONLINE       0     0     0
            hast/disk2   ONLINE       0     0     0
            hast/disk3   ONLINE       0     0     0
            hast/disk4   ONLINE       0     0     0
            hast/disk5   ONLINE       0     0     0
            hast/disk6   ONLINE       0     0     0
            hast/disk7   ONLINE       0     0     0
            hast/disk8   ONLINE       0     0     0
            hast/disk9   ONLINE       0     0     0
            hast/disk10  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
[root@san1 /var/log]#
```

My os:


```
FreeBSD san1 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012     [email]root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

I'm sure that I'm replacing the right drive.
disk2 is the disk in question, so from the server I have pulled bay 3.
0, and 1 are for the OS. 2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10 are for tank pool.


Can some one point me to a site or help me out by giving me some ideas.

Thank you guys.


----------

